# Bachmann climax issue



## blumule (Jan 2, 2010)

Just put out my bachmann spectrum climax and noticed that the right side piston is not moving back and forth . Any ideas


----------



## waikiki968 (Mar 4, 2017)

I'd guess it's the Center Gear Box. 

Available but pricey: Center Gear Box (G Climax) [G118X-00S01] - $71.60 : Bachmann Trains Online Store!


----------

